

Teaching Geometry in Alabama - credo
http://blog.al.com/spotnews/2010/05/jefferson_county_geometry_teac.html

======
bitwize
At first I thought it was gonna be something like "Ah'm sorry, sir, but 'round
these parts a circle is exactly 3 times as long 'round as it is 'crost. 10
cubits wide, and 30 cubits 'round, that's wut the Good Lord said, an' if you
try an' teach our kids otherwise, that's grounds for revokin' yer teachin'
certificate for denyin' the Word of God."

It actually turned out to be horrifyingly worse...

------
andrus
Is the title of this post meant to suggest that such is typical of Alabama?

